# COD World at War stuck at "Synchronizing Game Settings"



## zanzook (Sep 29, 2009)

I have COD5 1.6 patched and played this for a few weeks

Just today, it stucks at the screen "synchronizing game settings"

It is able to refresh for all available servers and the servers that I tried (a few which I have successfully played hours before) just gave me that message

I have tried restarting the game, rebooting my PC, reinstalling my network drivers, disabling my firewall - all did NOT work

as soon as i press ESC key, it goes back to the list of game servers i can connect. then when i try another server, it just won't connect

it says that i am still online

i'm not sure what to do, and seeking the experts here.


----------

